# What have you got planed for 2013



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

With the dark nights really starting to pull in and temperatures move ever closer to freezing, would it be fair to say that we have (well most) put our little ones to rest ready for yet another successful year of captive breeding.

*What have you got planed for 2013*

Any new breeding projects that are on cards? Maybe something is cooking in the back of your mind or eager to delve into a new challenge? Did you manage to get those Phibs that you longed for and are ready to step it up in 2013?

During the winter months I put my phibs to bed, cooling off the temperatures and daylight hours. Come late Feb / early Mar I start to raise the temperatures again followed by a raise in humidity. Heavy feeding for all the large adults before the move over to the 'chamber'.

*On cards for 2013*

Red Eyed Tree Frogs
Whites Tree Frogs
Waxy Monkey Frogs
Tiger-Legged Waxy Monkey Frogs

I've yet to source and acquire the following but would love to get cooking with:

Giant Waxy Monkey Frogs

Don't be shy!! : victory:

James


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll go first :2thumb:

Basically for one reason or another I've never bred my frogs. It's not for lack of wanting but seeing as up until recently I've only kept tree frogs (and one southern toad called Biff :2thumb messing about with rain chambers and whatnot has always just been far too much of a hassle. Now I've got my dart frogs the plan for 2013 is to breed them. I've got some tricolors that are around 4 months old so hopefully they should be breeding for me early in the year. They're known as prolific breeders so I think they could be a nice introduction to frog breeding before I finally pull my finger out and breed my tree frogs


The only other thing I've got planned is to take some peoples suggestions and try and make a bit of a business out of planting tanks for people. It's something I love doing and apparently I'm not too bad at it :lol2:. Will anybody pay for me to make their tank look awesome? Who knows but I've not got anything to lose by trying to find out :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be attempting my first breeding project with my Bumblebee walking toads :2thumb: so i'll have to try to put together a rain chamber... which always confuses me! 

Im also starting to find the pull of darts rather overpowering, so I may give in and buy a nice breeding group of Azures, so being the complete non green fingered klutz that I am... I'll be looking for a nice ready planted tank to put them in :lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> I'll be looking for a nice ready planted tank to put them in :lol2:


There you go Ronny, your first commission ^^


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> I'll be attempting my first breeding project with my Bumblebee walking toads :2thumb: so i'll have to try to put together a rain chamber... which always confuses me!
> 
> Im also starting to find the pull of darts rather overpowering, so I may give in and buy a nice breeding group of Azures, so being the complete non green fingered klutz that I am... I'll be looking for a nice ready planted tank to put them in :lol2:





Terrarium Supplies said:


> There you go Ronny, your first commission ^^


Bloody hell, I'm wishing I'd made my intentions more public months ago now! :lol2:. 
In all seriousness Drayvan I'll happily plant you a tank up if you want it doing :no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be having ANOTHER go at breeding my k.pulchra (Asian Painted Bullfrogs aka Chubby Frog)
which reminds me, I need to check my temp sensor in the hope i've found a cool enough place for em to overwinter as I think that was my downfall this year.
I expect my r.temporaria to breed as usual, 
and I've completely given up on breeding my african dwarf frogs 
which only leaves my canes and my b.bufo. 
Neither common toad female is in good enough shape to breed, so If my potential hibernation spot is ok, I may whack my canes there too (which will give their viv ample time to air out as after 3 weeks it still stinks!!!)

This reminded me of Morgans 2012 Goals thread... in which I said...



> * Upgrade the canes- Nearly Done !
> * Set-up FBT tank - 1/2 way there !
> * Get mate for my lonely ADF - DONE
> * Release froglets and parents - 1/2 Done (Froglets)
> ...


So in terms of non-breeding goals - Finishing last years would be a good start I think :lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> I'll be attempting my first breeding project with my Bumblebee walking toads :2thumb: so i'll have to try to put together a rain chamber... which always confuses me!


Why does this confuse you mate?



ronnyjodes said:


> In all seriousness Drayvan I'll happily plant you a tank up if you want it doing :no1:


Ronny, is it mainly tropical rain forrest / dart type setups or would you go for the whole paludarium construction?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ronny, is it mainly tropical rain forrest / dart type setups or would you go for the whole paludarium construction?


Yeah, mainly forest floor/ rainforest/ jungle type setups for darts, tree frogs, chameleons and some arboreal snake species. I've tried a palaudarium once but I don't think I'm good enough to charge to construct one just yet, I'd rather improve my knowledge on pumps and refine my technique first. Practice makes perfect :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> Bloody hell, I'm wishing I'd made my intentions more public months ago now! :lol2:.
> In all seriousness Drayvan I'll happily plant you a tank up if you want it doing :no1:


Thanks  i'll get back to you about it in the new year then :no1: i'll point anyone wanting a tank done your way in the meantime :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Why does this confuse you mate?


Im rubbish when it comes to building things, the idea of tubes and pumps confuses me :/ i've no idea how to assemble things like that, its the reason i have no fish...i like them but pumps, filters etc just go straight over my head! :lol2: oh and i'll probably end up electrocuting myself :blush:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

REDDEV1L said:


> I'll be having ANOTHER go at breeding my k.pulchra (Asian Painted Bullfrogs aka Chubby Frog)
> which reminds me, I need to check my temp sensor in the hope i've found a cool enough place for em to overwinter as I think that was my downfall this year.
> I expect my r.temporaria to breed as usual,
> and I've completely given up on breeding my african dwarf frogs
> ...


Always good to look back in hindsight :whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> Thanks  i'll get back to you about it in the new year then :no1: i'll point anyone wanting a tank done your way in the meantime :2thumb:


:notworthy:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ronny have you got a planted setup for your pygmy


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ronny have you got a planted setup for your pygmy


I certainly have. All my animals are in fully planted setups. My next purchase will be either an individual or pair of rough green snakes which will be getting the full planted treatment too. My Mrs' one condition of me buying any more animals is that I have to make the tanks look nice and not have big wooden or plastic boxes that just happen to have animals in. I get a buzz when people walk in who don't necessarily like amphibians or reptiles but will look in the tanks and be interested about what's inside.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> I certainly have. All my animals are in fully planted setups. My next purchase will be either an individual or pair of rough green snakes which will be getting the full planted treatment too. My Mrs' one condition of me buying any more animals is that I have to make the tanks look nice and not have big wooden or plastic boxes that just happen to have animals in. I get a buzz when people walk in who don't necessarily like amphibians or reptiles but will look in the tanks and be interested about what's inside.


Spot on :no1:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I've only just started the whole planted thing... In the past I use to think it would take some up keep (how wrong could I be) but over the past few months I've really got into it. *Guess I should add that in 2013, I plan on updating all my phibs to natural setups...* part from the young of course. Agreed, they do add some depth and clarity and make fascinating subject in and around the home!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I've only just started the whole planted thing... In the past I use to think it would take some up keep (how wrong could I be) but over the past few months I've really got into it. *Guess I should add that in 2013, I plan on updating all my phibs to natural setups...* part from the young of course. Agreed, they do add some depth and clarity and make fascinating subject in and around the home!


My animals seem to be thriving now they're in live planted setups. My USA green tree frogs are actively basking during the daytime which they never did before which I'm convinced is down to getting rid of the plastic plants. I'd still say use natural to some extent with young animals, just go for smaller setups so it's easier to find their food. My pygmys were only babies when I got them and doing that worked a treat. I have a tank in every room of my house downstairs. With big wooden vivs I always thought they looked naff and make people look like "crazy reptile people". It's surprising the difference a few plants can make to peoples preconceptions!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Thats a pretty interesting theory Ronny. When I had Greens quite a few years back they where so tucked away, it was hard to find them even when lights went out!

With regards to offspring. I did start using some small Pothos off cuts earlier this year that did work well for the yound RETFs. I may start introducing some sturdy Peperomia for the Waxies.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Thats a pretty interesting theory Ronny. When I had Greens quite a few years back they where so tucked away, it was hard to find them even when lights went out!
> 
> With regards to offspring. I did start using some small Pothos off cuts earlier this year that did work well for the yound RETFs. I may start introducing some sturdy Peperomia for the Waxies.


Mine were exactly the same. They were in the same tank, with the same bits of wood and bark with plastic plants making a canopy but would hide away at the back and I'd never see them until stupidly late at night for a matter of seconds. I put them in a holding tank for a couple of weeks while I got the new setup prepated and settled in before introducing them and they've been amazing to watch ever since. They sit out in full view all day on a couple of sponge mushrooms or on a cork tube I've got that replicates a tree stump so I'm convinced they now feel more secure with the live plants in as well as benefiting from better humidity and air quality.










That photo was taken a while back so the tank has seen a few tweaks since then as my technique has got better. This was mid afternoon when doing a bit of glass cleaning. You can see the male towards the top and the female in the bottom left. They'd been like that most of the morning so they're certainly not shy! By the way I know that brom at the front has rotten, this was my first planted setup and I didn't know to not plant in the soil back then lol. I've left it in as they perch on it, it's crawling with springtails and there's an offset appearing on it so I figured I'd leave it where it is 


Go for it! You've not got anything to lose in trying. Staple plants for me are fittonia, wandering jew, asparagus fern, ficus pumila and maidenhair fern (when I can get it to survive). They're all pretty sturdy and I've got a few of them in with my whites so you know they can take a bit of abuse lol. I use these to create a canvas, generally as ground or canopy cover. Each of my tanks then has it's own unique feature plants so they look different, for your waxys just go for something tough :lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looking good mate :no1:

You know those sponge mushrooms... do they go soft when wet? How have you anchored them to the cork bark, have you siliconed them in place or have they got wire hooks on the flat base which pins them into place? 

Also a big fan of Ficus Pumila but I've found that they take a while to grow. I did buy a Wandering Jew but the mrs swiped it from under my nose of which now resides in the bedroom windowsill. I'm waiting for the day when I can take some cuttings from it!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Looking good mate :no1:
> 
> You know those sponge mushrooms... do they go soft when wet? How have you anchored them to the cork bark, have you siliconed them in place or have they got wire hooks on the flat base which pins them into place?
> 
> Also a big fan of Ficus Pumila but I've found that they take a while to grow. I did buy a Wandering Jew but the mrs swiped it from under my nose of which now resides in the bedroom windowsill. I'm waiting for the day when I can take some cuttings from it!


Thanks dude :2thumb:

Not so far, i think if they're used as waterfalls like some people do then they tend to go soft and rot so I don't think that'll happen in that position. There's basically a massive nail going through the top of the mushroom, through the base and in to the cork. That cork tube is stuffed with coco fibre so the frogs couldn't get in to contact with it. I then stick some moss over the head of the nail so it looks natural, as you can see on that photo the moss had fallen off so you can see the top of the nail. Keeps everything really secure and you'd never know the difference 

Yeah, it's not the fastest but when it does it tends to take over. Wandering jew is a doddle to take cuttings off, just cut below a leaf joint and stick it in the soil and it roots! It's awesome stuff. Over the summer I put some cuttings in the garden, it grew like mad and then I harvested it for my vivs :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Wandering jew is a doddle to take cuttings off, just cut below a leaf joint and stick it in the soil and it roots! It's awesome stuff. Over the summer I put some cuttings in the garden, it grew like mad and then I harvested it for my vivs :2thumb:


If the mrs comes back @ me with her pair of snips after ive done a wee bit of pruning then I'm sending her up to Rotherham :whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> If the mrs comes back @ me with her pair of snips after ive done a wee bit of pruning then I'm sending her up to Rotherham :whistling2:


Haha just do what I do and take any cuttings from the back- she'll never notice :2thumb:. I did that with my wifes fittonia and it was all going great until she looked in one of my tanks :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm, well, my goals may seem odd to some. lol

1) Make BAKS bigger and better than ever, including trying to offer more 'social' features within BAKS meetings (currently trying to work out something so I can do a demonstration on setting up a viv using 'backgroundless' methods).

2) One more new type of frog, so setting up a viv for a trio of oophaga pumilio cauchero from Mike. :2thumb: Hopefully making a viv even more stunning than my leuc viv, using a variation of my 'backgroundless' method modified for pumilio.

3) Set up enough rearing vivs to cover all of my pumilio morphs.

4) Make my frog area much tidier and more organised.

Terrarium supplies, I'll try to sort you out some ficus pumilla that grow a bit faster if I see you at the April BAKS. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Terrarium supplies, I'll try to sort you out some ficus pumilla that grow a bit faster if I see you at the April BAKS. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Cheers Mr Shrimp! Look forward to it mate :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ade why not post some to him so that he can use it in the display viv that he hopes to build ?

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Ade why not post some to him so that he can use it in the display viv that he hopes to build ?
> 
> Mike


Now I like the sound of that! :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh, but that'd involve walking to the post office.... lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Meh, but that'd involve walking to the post office.... lol
> 
> Ade


Get the mrs to take you in the car - sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Who's car? lol We don't have one. 

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Who's car? lol We don't have one.
> 
> Ade


I'll take that as a no then :blush:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tell ya what James if that ficus is the same as I have in my Leuc viv PM me your address and i`ll send you a load of it lol.
I DON`T MIND going to the post office :lol2:
If it grows any more than it has my viv will be ending up under the floor with the weight.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Tell ya what James if that ficus is the same as I have in my Leuc viv PM me your address and i`ll send you a load of it lol.
> I DON`T MIND going to the post office :lol2:
> If it grows any more than it has my viv will be ending up under the floor with the weight.
> 
> ...


Mike I love you man! PM on its way now mate. Do you want anything to cover the postage?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I plan on getting everything done that I didn't get done in 2012! :blush:

One more import from the USA! :mf_dribble: I'm moving a lot of frogs into larger tanks too.

Cheers,


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> I plan on getting everything done that I didn't get done in 2012! :blush:


That could be a quite a list then mate :Na_Na_Na_Na: your collection is hugeeeee!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Sod 2013,i'll just settle for getting through this one :2thumb:
Primary goals will be to be better at all of it....raise our personal bar.
Beyond that, well I ain't saying much,it spoils the fun eh.
Oh but i will say
bring it on
Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> raise our personal bar.


How can your personal bar be raised anymore Stu, took me nearly an hour to scope through that thread of yours!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Never said I wouldn't do it, but I wont promise how quickly. lol

PM me your addie TS, and one day I might drag my back side up to the post office and mail you some cuttings. I grow Columbian, Panamanian, oakleaf and normal green ficus pumilla.

Ade


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That could be a quite a list then mate :Na_Na_Na_Na: your collection is hugeeeee!


Yep, there's always something that needs taking care of. At the end of the day, just before lights out, they usually start calling. That's when I grab a beer and chill. 
It's all worth it! :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Funnily enough, I've never had much luck with Ficus- dunno if it's down to my (usually) lower humidity than is standard for dart tanks, light levels, or what. it's one of those plants that sooner or later pegs it, for me.

My plans for the next year are perfectly simple: Win the lottery, buy a big enough house for a decent animal room for the frogs etc, a book room (which will give me *oodles* of space in the rest of the house!), a craft room for the boyf and so on. Quite feasible, really...


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

I am planning on building a bigger amphibian shed, I absolutely need a 10ftx 12ft shed to complete my life. Hopefully I will beable to breed my A.andersoni in it next year.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

If I was lucky enough to win the lottery i`d have a no expenses spared walk in vivarium.
Size = enormous.
Wall to wall vivs of maybe 10ft square full of single species.
I can just imagine a viv that size full of Salt Creeks or Reginas or Azureus, anyway you get the picture.
Imagine maybe 20 vivs that size in one room :2thumb:.
And frogs just bouncing around all over the place free, doing their own thing.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ianxxx said:


> I am planning on building a bigger amphibian shed, I absolutely need a 10ftx 12ft shed to complete my life. Hopefully I will beable to breed my A.andersoni in it next year.


Ian have you got a shed currently and what size is it?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Funnily enough, I've never had much luck with Ficus- dunno if it's down to my (usually) lower humidity than is standard for dart tanks, light levels, or what. it's one of those plants that sooner or later pegs it, for me.
> 
> My plans for the next year are perfectly simple: Win the lottery, buy a big enough house for a decent animal room for the frogs etc, a book room (which will give me *oodles* of space in the rest of the house!), a craft room for the boyf and so on. Quite feasible, really...


Ron, in the meantime, just buy yourself a Kobo e-reader.... :lol2: You can fit 1,000s of books on them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ron, in the meantime, just buy yourself a Kobo e-reader.... :lol2: You can fit 1,000s of books on them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade


 What if he has several thousand books? Then he'd need a special room to fit all his Kobo e-readers :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ron, in the meantime, just buy yourself a Kobo e-reader.... :lol2: You can fit 1,000s of books on them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade





ronnyjodes said:


> What if he has several thousand books? Then he'd need a special room to fit all his Kobo e-readers :lol2:


 I spent 15-odd years in the book trade and publishing- I have *a lot* of books!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> What if he has several thousand books? Then he'd need a special room to fit all his Kobo e-readers :lol2:


Then he'd need to buy a memory card to put in his Kobo. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not much use though if you already have a HUGE collection, but a good way to help stop it growing any larger.

I bought one as we tend to buy books in 2s, I am death to print, plus sometimes my wife Kirsty wants to read them at the same time as me. So now we just get 1 hard copy and 1 copy on my Kobo. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

How did the run to the post office go Ade, did you manage to find the way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Comin guys.... were @ war with the Lizard crew, they cant beat us :devil:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/903142-what-have-got-planned-2013-a.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Comin guys.... were @ war with the Lizard crew, they cant beat us :devil:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/903142-what-have-got-planned-2013-a.html


Don't worry, mate, they'll be too busy beating each other: "Did you *really* use a branch that *wasn't* bought from a supplier, *not *drown it in bleach for three years, *not* bake it in the oven then microwave it for seven months- are you *actually* exposing your animal to something that might once had a passing glimpse of the living world??????"


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> "Did you *really* use a branch that *wasn't* bought from a supplier, *not *drown it in bleach for three years, *not* bake it in the oven then microwave it for seven months- are you *actually* exposing your animal to something that might once had a passing glimpse of the living world??????"


 
I have :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I have :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike


Well, my friend, step lightly in Lizards- simply being crucified might be the _light_ option!


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ian have you got a shed currently and what size is it?


I have got a fully insulated 6ft x 4ft shed with 2x4ft tanks, 1x3ft and 1x 2.5ft, with A.mexicanum, A.andersoni, H.orientalis and P.waltl, about 20 white worm cultures and am practising growing blackworm in it, the floor often has small tanks with eggs or larvae in but I generally hatch stuff in the house. I need a lot more space so a 10ft x 12ft would suffice...... probably.....in the short term......... till I get more cash and take over the garden after my divorce...... which my wife threatens me regularly when I wander through the door with more creatures.
















Thats an old pic, the top left tank was upgraded to a four foot, bit cramped but was my major project earlier in the year, was suprised how well the insulation coped with the summer heat, I had an ac unit on standby but never needed it, the top tanks maxed out at 20c even during some of the hotter summer periods, I want to see how it copes with the winter weather, I have a room heater ready to go if the temp drops below 10c. Lots of valuable lessons learnt about shed construction which I will be using for my next build, just need to get the cash sorted and I am good to go, cant wait!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice shed Ian. How much room do you have to work in there? I ask because my plan is to get a similar size shed and use it as a bit of a workshop to store and work on my tanks while I plant them, saves me working on them on the dining table, getting soil everywhere and putting similar thoughts of divorce in to my wife's mind :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Every man needs their shed!


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't worry, mate, they'll be too busy beating each other: "Did you *really* use a branch that *wasn't* bought from a supplier, *not *drown it in bleach for three years, *not* bake it in the oven then microwave it for seven months- are you *actually* exposing your animal to something that might once had a passing glimpse of the living world??????"


What a 'breath of fresh air' this forum can be!


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh the recklessness of it all! :gasp: even the FF are steam cleaned before they are allowed in the viv (and of course they are trained to wipe their feet on the mat before they enter).

I bet you lot even bring in *lethal* chemicals into your home? Personally I go outside to put my deodorant on... and I'm even considering making the kids bath in the garden!.. I've read the back of that bubble bath bottle, and I'm not convinced my frogs would naturally come into contact with all those chemicals in South America :bash:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Nice shed Ian. How much room do you have to work in there? I ask because my plan is to get a similar size shed and use it as a bit of a workshop to store and work on my tanks while I plant them, saves me working on them on the dining table, getting soil everywhere and putting similar thoughts of divorce in to my wife's mind :2thumb:


The pic is of the present state of the shed, not a lot of room tbh, I designed it to have as little spare room as possible (i dropped the roof and insulated it) as it is the internal air temp which governs my tank temps, the less air the easier I can regulate it with a heater or an a/c unit, just enough to do water changes and for me to sit and watch my pets. Not sure how much room you would need to do your tank builds but a 6ft x 4ft is a standard shed size, I am sure somebody you know will have one that size, just have a wander around one and get a feel for the dimensions, it wont take long lol.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

My other project for next year is the completion of my bugroom (cuboard under my stairs), it is essentially a live food room. At the present it contains three species of roach, pachnoda beetles, woodlice,micro/banana/walter worms ,spring tails and lesser waxwing moths.
I am looking to increase the range of invertebrates I can offer my amphibians as food and am researching a number of species but it is really a long term project as I need to experiment with the insects to get the care requirements spot on and maximise the production of them. I am also adding a couple of species of scorpions to the room as pets, improving the heating system, insulating the cuboard a bit more and gettting some roach traps as the little sods keep bailing from their tanks.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looks like you got a busy 2013 then Ian. I can see a lot of empty vivs and other oddments that are screaming 'fill me'!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ian furthering on from your shed, could you advise me on a few pointers.

If one was to get a shed, lets say a standard 8x6 apex overlap: example

I can see you have customised the window part with what looks like a double glazing screen and window. How would one go about keeping the heat in with the example shown above without the need to customise the 4 bay window?

Or would it be more beneficial to opt for a windowless type shed as seen here: example

I never really looked into a shed but looking at the prices they seem bloody cheap to me! My Iguana viv cost more in conti to build!

Is it also a case of lining the timber with insulation then covering the 'fluff' with plasterboarding?

I can feel a new project coming on!!! Like Ronny, I would like my own space (from the mrs) to work on the phib stuff.

Any advice you could give would be welcomed mate.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ian furthering on from your shed, could you advise me on a few pointers.
> 
> If one was to get a shed, lets say a standard 8x6 apex overlap: example
> 
> ...


I started a new thread about the build rather than jacking this one any further. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/903698-shed-build.html#post10616914 . The window original shed window was my major concern for heat retention and exclusion, it was single sheet polycarbonate, so wouldnt have been up to the job. I fitted a double glazed window which seems to work fine. I was told by my trainee builder son that wood shouldnt be fitted to plastic, dont know why lol, probaly down to condensation rotting the wood making the shed less structurally sound than is required by building regs but i dont know. I honestly dont know about customising that window in the shed you pointed to , bound to be people on here who would know. If you insulate the shed the windows would be the weak point of the construction temp wise, if you could fit internal lighting you could wholly do away with them. My requirements for temp in the shed are 10c-20c, which covers most of the UK yearly temp, the shed is designed for this purpose in mind with back up heating and cooling systems which can be fitted in prolonged hot or cold periods.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Im going to extend my frogroom as im desperate for more space like most people. Will proberbly do that this winter though. Change all the racking in the frogroom and lighting to leds to make it tidier and hopefully save me a few quid on my electric bill. Put up a third greenhouse for plants build some out door enclosures for temperate species.
Hopefully have as much success with breeding my frogs as this year, plus obviously add a few more but that goes without saying :2thumb:

Also got a few other things planned but will let you no more about them soon :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

richie.b said:


> Also got a few other things planned but will let you no more about them soon :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


Richie, is it off to get me some of those bicolors :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

As good a time as any to bump this up :jump:

Mine haven't changed, ie finish last years goals.

Which equates to....

* Finish & populate the FBT tank. (I'm owed 2 toads as xmas present which may be coming later this week)
* Try again to breed my K.pulchra (Currently brumating @ lower temp than last yr)
* Still looking for a mate for my B.regularis (Hmm... wonder if B.bufo/B.regularis hybrids are viable...my male common toad is HORNYYYYYY :lol2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> As good a time as any to bump this up :jump:
> 
> Mine haven't changed, ie finish last years goals.
> 
> ...


Lol, many years ago I had to temporarily house the female cane toad I had then with some male common toads, after a minor disaster. There *may* be more ridiculous sights than a tiny male common toad clasping a huge famale cane, but I can't think of many! :lol2:

Still waiting on the lottery win, but in the meantime I had better assume that the FBTs will be as randy and prolific this year as last, and make sure I get my rearing resources together- I could have raised a lot more young 'uns last summer, if I'd had the tanks available!


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I WAS looking at ackies, some day geckos and some dart frogs. But thats all out the window now, found out on Saturday my OH is pregnant  so wont have enough funds for it all  although i'll defo be live planting a polycarb viv i built last year and getting 2 (hopefully a young pair) of D. Azureus.
i would also like to go to my 1st Rep meeting or go to BAKS, shame my daughter is only 2, she would love to see all the frogs lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

My plan for 2013 is 

Breed my _Phyllomedusa Hypochondrialis_

Breed my _Rhacodactylus ciliatus if there ready but im been a little o__ptimistic_

*wanted List *
Rhampholeon spinosum 
Neurergus kaiseri
Leptopelis uluguruensis

(so if anyone is going to breed any of the wanted list give me a shout:notworthy

also really want some uroplatus finiavana and uroplatus ebenaui but may have to leave that for 2014


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Breed my _Phyllomedusa Hypochondrialis_


How old are your hypos mate?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> How old are your hypos mate?


just over the 2 year old mark would need to check my little book for perfect dates  

was thinking should i really wait until there 3rd year or is 2 ok they are in great health. 

i could do with finding out if there northen or southen tbh 

i get it all mixed up im sure i dont have toms as mine have a white upper lip but i cant tell if i have azurea or not 

its funny i saw some tomopterna on friday at the pet shop but at £89 each and the guy had no clue about anything if i had a bull frog in one hand and dart frog in the other he wouldnt be abel to tell me the difference


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

2013 is the Year i breed Phyllomedusa Bicolor!!!!!! Iv got all the information needed to do it. Just need some more females and males, then i can crack on with putting them into the greenhouse.........
Im really determined to pull this off....

Wish me luck HAHA!!!!

Cheers


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> just over the 2 year old mark would need to check my little book for perfect dates
> 
> was thinking should i really wait until there 3rd year or is 2 ok they are in great health.
> 
> ...


 
checked with book and some was cb2011 and other were obtained in 2011 from hamm, not sure how correct all this is though just going form what the lady told me who i got them from.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> 2013 is the Year i breed Phyllomedusa Bicolor!!!!!!


Eagerly awaiting to see the greenhouse take shape mate! Will be in touch shortly :2thumb:



grizzlymonkyboy said:


> checked with book and some was cb2011 and other were obtained in 2011 from hamm, not sure how correct all this is though just going form what the lady told me who i got them from.


has the males started to call out yet? do you know the sexes?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Eagerly awaiting to see the greenhouse take shape mate! Will be in touch shortly :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> has the males started to call out yet? do you know the sexes?


yes i have heard them calling, so far i think i have 2 males only had them a short time, will be 2 weeks on tuesday, was planning on getting a small bird box camera to watch them they dont seem to wake up till really late (still not up yet)


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Eagerly awaiting to see the greenhouse take shape mate! Will be in touch shortly :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> has the males started to call out yet? do you know the sexes?


I still need a base yet, but was going to grab some more bicolors first before i really start to crack on with the development of the rainchamber.
I think 3 females, and 5-7 males should do just fine....We will see soon enough either way.
Yes im very eager mate.
Look forward to you getting intouch..

Cheers mate.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Anything new with yours phyllomedusa ?


----------

